# Hendee Motor Pacing Tandem & More



## filmonger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## fordsnake (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for these submissions. If you can please date them, to help with the history's chronology.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 7, 2017)

I forgot to mentioned that your headline should read: Hedstrom's Motor Pacing Tandem & More. Hendee never built a "motor pacer"! It was Hedstrom who  built the Pacer Tandem. Early pacers were problematic and would often stop on the track. But Hedstrom's pacer was reliable, mainly because of his carburetor. Hendee was fascinated with the design and asked Hedstrom if he could build a motor for his bicycle production.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 10, 2017)

oscar hedstrom, charles henshaw


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2017)

awesome stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........there was the scrapbook of henshaw containing something like 200 plus pics dating from this motorpacer era that somehow landed on ebay a few years back.....i was last second bidding and lost service and lost it.....i still do not know who got it.....it is out there and it is a bombshell of information.........to ye whoeth haveth.......bless us


----------

